# inexpensive retaining wall constructon



##  (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## cboboggs (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

Nice, what's wrong with that?    Keep'em coming.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

Actually,

Those tables can be kind of expensive.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

you know, I didn't think anyone would ever be able to beat Jeff's pictures of shoddy construction............ tigerloose, you have got some winners there.  :shock:


----------



## kilitact (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

they should open the legs on that table and embed them in the bank for more support


----------



## Alias (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

Actually, the table does double duty, OES can use it after the mudslide to sign up disaster victims.   

Sue


----------



## RJJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

KiL: If they use the legs for support I would need engineering details!


----------



## JBI (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

Y'all are just too picky!

That fence is there to keep the kids from falling into the roadway.  :mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon

I would turn it down. They forgot the kitchen sink!


----------



## RickAstoria (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: inexpensive retaining wall constructon



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> I would turn it down. They forgot the kitchen sink!


They forgot the oven and the fridge.


----------

